# VirtualBox-ose-4.1.12 upgrade madness



## je33 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm having a terrible day working to get VirtualBox to upgrade. After a successful
	
	



```
csup -L2 stable-supfile
make buildworld && make buildkernel
```
and the details that follow. I did a
	
	



```
portsnap fetch update
```
 followed by a
	
	



```
portmaster -a
```

I use the list of ports to update to identify for culling any stuff I have installed to just have a look at. Then, delete(ing or deinstall(ing these packages/ports.

All went well until the actual port upgrade via portmaster failed rebuilding VirtualBox.

To start I was unable to download VirtualBox-ose-4.1.12 from http://tmp.chruetertee.ch/VirtualBox-4.1.12.tar.bz2. Loading the link with a browser resulted in the word "hi" in the browser window.

I went to Oracle (bleh) and was able to download the file. Then, as the build proceeded, I was unable to download VirtualBox-ose-extensions-4.1.12.iso. It was not available anywhere I searched. At Oracle, I was able to find: http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/vi...lBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.12-77245.vbox-extpack
that I was able to downlaod and
	
	



```
make install clean
```
from/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.

Then the problem became that building VirtualBox fails with
	
	



```
===>  Installing for virtualbox-ose-4.1.12

===>  virtualbox-ose-4.1.12 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      virtualbox-ose-additions-4.1.12

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```

I removed virtualbox-ose-additions-4.1.12 then virtualbox-ose-4.1.12 was installed successfully.

Returning to virtualbox-ose-4.1.12, the install failed with a similar error stating that virtualbox-ose-additions-4.1.12 installs files in the same place as virtualbox-ose-4.1.12.

My system is: 
	
	



```
tsunami# uname -a
FreeBSD tsunami.lan 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Sun Apr  8 12:09:43 PDT 2012     root@tsunami.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
tsunami#
```

Bottom line is that I have a working VirtualBox installation that can run my various VMs, but am unable to attach any CD/DVD drives.

I've tried every permutation of installing this app. I give! Looking for a kind mentor.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2012)

-a should not be used routinely.  Always read /usr/ports/UPDATING first.  There was a note about virtualbox back in February.

emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions is for installing in a guest, not the host.

To have the host CD drive show up as an option, either edit /etc/devfs.conf to link the cdrom device to /dev/cdrom, or set the environment variable VBOX_CDROM to the path to the drive (tested).


----------



## adamk (Apr 11, 2012)

First of all, virtualbox-ose-additions is for running FreeBSD as a guest in VirtualBox.  It is not needed for using VirtualBox on a FreeBSD host.

As for the CD/DVD issue...  I'm not sure I've ever tried to use a physical drive in a VirtualBox guest.  Have you tried an ISO image, just to confirm that works fine (it should).

Adam

EDIT: Nevermind, looks like wblock beat me to it.


----------



## je33 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the fast reply!

@wblock: Read UPDATING, I was updating to 4.1.12 not 4.1.8, didn't think it was an issue.

@adamk: I've had a physical drive working in 4.0.10, from where I started, but thanks for the reinforcement, I'll give Warren's suggestion: /dev/cdrom a shot. But, that will be tomorrow, I'm done fussing with this thing.

One question remains: Where does one download the guest-additions.iso?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2012)

To get the guest additions, start a guest and use the Devices/Install Guest Additions menu.  Or, if it's a FreeBSD guest, install the port.


----------



## je33 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks wblock@ & adamk, this is solved now! Turns out I missed out on keeping up with subtle changes in VirtualBox configurations leading to my upgrade. In the version I was upgrading from the whole business of showing the host CD drive was taken care of after I installed the port. Not that way anymore. A simple 
	
	



```
setenv VBOX_CDROM /dev/cd0
```
 added to my .cshrc took care of it. Creating the rule: 
	
	



```
link    cd0     cdrom
```
 in /etc/devfs.conf didn't work .

As for downloading the guest-additions.iso, (I would mount it as a virtual CD) turns out that was how I did it in the past. The new method of downloading from the VM is fine with me.

I'm left with another issue to address however: Starting the VM fails with 
	
	



```
Cannot open host device '/dev/cd0' for readonly access.
```

I could be wrong but the rule 
	
	



```
add path 'cd*' mode 0660 group operator
```
 in /etc/devfs.rules says that members of the "operator" group have r/w access to the CD drive, which my user is a member of. However the CD drive is shown as: 
	
	



```
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 170 Apr 11 14:18 cd0
```

Looks like I need to be straightened out here too but, this probably is a topic for a different section of the forum.


----------

